# Samsung Galaxy Tab won't play Vimeo?



## AnnieW

Hi guys

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab which runs android but it won't play Vimeo videos. Anyone have the same problem? My friend has shared a private video with me, sent me the link via email with the password, when I click on the link and enter the password. The video screen goes black with a symbol in the middle (like I need to download a flash player or something) but nothing pops up. 

Any help would be appreciated

Thx, Annie


----------



## Triple6

Do you have Vimeo installed? It may work through the App, you can get it from the Google Play Store.

But see this: http://vimeo.com/forums/help/topic:101891
They suggest using the mobile site: www.vimeo.com/m/

FYI, my Android which is an HTC phone plays videos fine so I guess my device is one of the lukcy ones that works. Make sure your Galaxy Tab is fully up-to-date, a software update on your end may make it work too. Go here to check for updates: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads as well using the Update feature as described here: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/supportOwnersHowToGuidePopup.do?howto_guide_seq=5453
Sometimes you can update directly from the device but other times you may need to use a computer to load an update. Be sure to backup your device if there is an update available.


----------



## dannymichelle749

would this be the same reason I can't play 'criminal case' or videos from the facebook site?


----------



## Triple6

dannymichelle749 said:


> would this be the same reason I can't play 'criminal case' or videos from the facebook site?


No.

You should start your own thread with details of your device and issues.


----------

